# Any idea on how i might be able to hang/store a miter saw on the wall?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hanging the stand off the wall sure once the stand is folded up ..... but not with the saw mounted to it.. why risk the saw falling off and getting severely damaged if not destroyed.. not to mention its much heavier trying to lift up a saw mounted to the stand


----------

